# [W] Ar-Ulric and Teutogen Guard



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm looking for, if possible;

Ar-Ulric Kriestov
Vorn Thugenheim, Battle Standard Bearer from the Storm of Chaos Middenheim Set
1x Full Command Blister of Teutogen Guard
As many Teutogen Guard Blisters you may have (8x3, perhaps, to start with?).

Willing to discuss price, and extras for shipping. I know these are OOP and beautiful models, so can understand someone wanting to keep hold of them.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have Al Ulric Kriestov unpainted but he has lost one of his back banner things. Kept him waiting for a reason to paint him but he has been collecting dust for years so fine with selling him.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have Ar Ulric still in Blister and whole - I used to have a box set of Teutogen Guard but gave them to someone as a xmas present.

PM me if interested.


----------

